

Ask HN: I want to start a company but I'm blocked at level 1 - slom

Got diploma: check.
Got many years in technical (software dev): check.
Got many years in startup companies: check.
Got enough money to quit my current job: check.
Got last paycheck: check(no pun intended). 4 months ago.<p>For many years I want to start a web company. Last month I finally resigned, but since, I can&#x27;t start.<p>I&#x27;m blocked. at. level. 1.
I have some ideas, but nothing really interesting or without a business model (and I dont pretend to be the next FB&#x2F;TW&#x2F;etc). But I can&#x27;t successfully start.
I spend more time on drawing mockup &#x2F; listing feature on a notebook than launch a real product.<p>So I try to connect with startup guys where I live but this is essentially a bunch of non cto who are looking for a cheap dev&#x2F; partial cofounder (= less equity) because they have no money to pay.<p>Bonus point: yes I have a technical brackground but no I do NOT want to become CTO of my (or your) company. It was funny, but years after years I lost my love for software dev.<p>As I am avid reader of HN, I know I can have good feedback&#x2F;advice here, even if some of you can&#x27;t help to add acid with their answer ;) (so it explain why I use an anonymous pseudonym)<p>- SLOM
ps: if it changes something for you: around 30yr old, no family, enough money in saving account to live two years. 
ps2: again, not interested by your top-sexy-[insert word] CTO &#x2F; tech position
======
sharemywin
IMHO, there are only 2 jobs in a seed company hacker, hustler. If your going
to be the hustler go talk to potential customers and find some people that
will use your product. then hire contractors to build the product, if you
don't want to build it. Sounds like you don't want to be either. Go back and
get a job and take no more than 20% of your savings find a team with both and
invest in their idea. or hold off until you find the right cofounder.

------
tarr11
Don't worry about launching a real product. That's not where you start. Do you
have access to customers? A market? Something that can make you money? Forget
that you have all these software dev skills and focus instead on business
opportunities.

------
yuribit
I think you are missing one of the fundamental thing to create a startup: the
team. You can't do everything by yourself, even the idea, you can find it
during a bbq with some of your friends that will become your parteners.

~~~
slom
of course. But I only meet business guy who want a cto/or a dev. And tech guy
who are interested by startups have already their idea, or are more likely to
follow extrovert business guy.

